# Rom overwriting photos/videos?!



## drummerj80 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rootz Nation, flashed 3 roms in the last few months and something caught me by surprise. I was going through my gallery and noticed all of my videos are gone. Some photos appear to be missing as well, but not as concerned as losing the videos. I've tried multiple SD recovery programs on my pc, as well as apps from the market and I can't find them at all. I deleted the .nomedia file on romanager and that didn't work. I know the risk with flashing roms, but I've never seen this happen. I backed up my photos the first couple times I switched roms and then just backed up apps as I became more brave not worrying about the photos/vids. I'm not that familiar with going into the device and just deleting folders and files that look useless, but I'll do what I can to try and get these videos back. I did a drive search for the .nomedia file and I have quite a few directories with that file in there. Is this common? I also restored a couple of older backups from recovery to see if that would "wake up" my sd card, but no dice. If you wish to call me a noob, then that's fine. I'm not a pro like a lot of you out there and not backing up my photos/vids may be a rookie mistake. But I just need some guidance if anyone can provide it. Sorry this is long winded, just kind of bummed that I don't know how to fix the issue. Thanks in advance to whomever replies.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you thought that maybe your sd card is bad?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drummerj80 (Nov 25, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Have you thought that maybe your sd card is bad?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I've thought it, but I'm trying to remain optomistic that everything is still there.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Have you thought that maybe your sd card is bad?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1 I've flashed, probably more than 75-150 times including restoring roms and never lost anything on an SD card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok noob lol. Just kidding. Would be nice to know what rom has caused this issue for you. Never had this to happen and I have flashed many roms over the years. I have heard some phones while rooting wiping the SD card and loading certain leaked roms will also. I have never heard of this happening to a bolt.

Your problem doesn't seem rom based as if it was going to wipe the SD card it wouldn't pick certain files but wiped the whole card. Any aftermarket apps dealing with camera or gallery? Think we need more info on the rom and what possible apps was loaded. Do you use rom manager?

No one will call you names well most wont. We are hear to help people fix their problems and not cause more. After all we was all noobs at one time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> +1 I've flashed, probably more than 75-150 times including restoring roms and never lost anything on an SD card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Edit make that over 500 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Edit make that over 500 lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 we don't count the same rom more than once.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> we don't count the same rom more than once.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Awe come on! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to go off topic, but what's up with the hearts, w/ the new tapatalk update?? Not cool!! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drummerj80 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Ok noob lol. Just kidding. Would be nice to know what rom has caused this issue for you. Never had this to happen and I have flashed many roms over the years. I have heard some phones while rooting wiping the SD card and loading certain leaked roms will also. I have never heard of this happening to a bolt.
> 
> Your problem doesn't seem rom based as if it was going to wipe the SD card it wouldn't pick certain files but wiped the whole card. Any aftermarket apps dealing with camera or gallery? Think we need more info on the rom and what possible apps was loaded. Do you use rom manager?
> 
> ...


The last 3 roms flashed were Thunderstick Fullblown, Thunderstick Bareback, and Bamf's ICS. I don't use any other camera/video apps. I do have rom manager installed and looks to be up to date. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

drummerj80 said:


> ....I was going through my gallery and noticed all of my videos are gone. Some photos appear to be missing as well....


All of the videos, only some of the photos?

It is common for a .nomedia file to appear in various folders on your SD...some apps install picture files to your SD, and they'd be popping up in your gallery if they didn't include a .nomedia file in their folder.

That said...you remember where the video files were stored? I'm assuming you left them in their "default" folder. If the files aren't there...you may be SOL. I doubt it was a ROM flash that did it, but anything is possible...and it doesn't really matter much now, if you've lost them.

I don't know if all ROMs record video in .m4v format. But you could try mounting the SD to your PC, and searching the entire card for *.m4v (or whatever extension matches your video format).

That's a bummer man.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

drummerj80 said:


> The last 3 roms flashed were Thunderstick Fullblown, Thunderstick Bareback, and Bamf's ICS. I don't use any other camera/video apps. I do have rom manager installed and looks to be up to date. Hopefully this helps.


I have flashed all those roms and never had those issues. Have you ran a scan disk to check for corrupted data areas on your SD card? I would pull the card and Ck it on your computer. This is weird indeed. Did you connect your phone to your computer and transfered any videos and pics to your computer and have the erase the transfered files on your SD card ck? ?

Just giving ideas of what might of happened.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but what's up with the hearts, w/ the new tapatalk update?? Not cool!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What hearts? You falling in love on us? Its not February so it can't be Cupid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Drummerj80 if your on the new ics rom the pics and videos are probably there. Just download "SD explorer " from the market its free. I had this happen too, its a file on your SD card that says " no media" you have to delete it. And hellboy, no I'm not in love w/ you guys, its a heart icon when you like a comment now lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The heart icon to girly for you?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Drummerj80 if your on the new ics rom the pics and videos are probably there. Just download "SD explorer " from the market its free. I had this happen too, its a file on your SD card that says " no media" you have to delete it. And hellboy, no I'm not in love w/ you guys, its a heart icon when you like a comment now lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I just read everything and didn't realize he already deleted the .nomedia file. I thinks its something with the leak from bamf ics rom. Idk what else to say. I noticed that too when I was on it, but battery life was too terrible for me to stay. And no hellboy not too girly I guess .. Who cares lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well you seemed to care by bringing it up.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well you seemed to care by bringing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET IT GO! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Let go of your anger. Only your hate can destroy me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Look Hellboy got a heart! Haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know the ATM's there. Just restored an older back up. I don't use it anymore so don't say anything lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Look Hellboy got a heart! Haha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Look Heath still uses atk lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Yeah I know the ATM's there. Just restored an older back up. I don't use it anymore so don't say anything lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Your phone has an ATM built in? Wicked. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Look Heath still uses atk lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol I just deleted it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Not what the pic shows. >_>

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drummerj80 (Nov 25, 2011)

To everyone who gave me pointers on how to hopefully restore the videos, thank you all! It appears however, that I've downloaded something that corrupted my sd card. No clue as to what, since I don't really have a lot of apps on my phone. Also, kind of random that it only seemed to delete all my videos and not everything camera related. I figure I'll try to mess with it some more when I have down time and research further to confirm this. Again, thank you android nation! I plan on staying around awhile! Now off to Skyraider Zeus! God Bless!!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

NP what we are all here for

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

